# SMS et suppression



## gcl91 (27 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
j'ai reçu mon AW il y a quelques jours et j'ai eu une question
Quand je reçois mes SMS sur mon tel, je les reçois aussi sur la montre, jusque la tout va bien.
Mais quand je les supprime sur mon tel, je peux toujours les lire sur la montre et restent en mémoire. J'ai oublié un truc ?

Merci
Gcl91


----------



## joeGuillian (27 Mai 2015)

lorsque tu vas sur ton iPhone et dans l'application Watch puis dans Messages, as tu l'option qui permet de refléter l'iPhone activée?


----------



## fousfous (27 Mai 2015)

Il faut les supprimer à la mains, tout comme quand on reçois les messages sur Mac ou iPad


----------



## gcl91 (29 Mai 2015)

Ok c'est bien ce que je pensais...Pas pratique tout ça !


----------



## Fabeme (30 Mai 2015)

Tu peux aussi faire un appuie fort quand tu es sur les notifs pour tout supprimer... 

Je pense que c'est plus un but qu'autre chose pour l'instant


----------



## JeanRisEncore (18 Septembre 2019)

Petit up pour une mise à jour avec Watch OS 6 et iOS 13.
Est ce qu'avec les dernières versions le problème de synchronisation des messages est résolu entre l'AW et l'iPhone.
A savoir, en activant iCloud pour iMessage, un message supprimé sur l'iPhone se supprime sur l'AW et inversement.
Comme cela fonctionne depuis iOS 11 il me semble et l'apparition d'iCloud pour iMessage entre un iPhone et mac et/ou un iPad


----------



## StéphanH (21 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Chez moi, cela ne fonctionne pas. 
Les suppressions d’iMessage sur l’iPhone ou le Mac ou l’iPad se synchronisent entre elles, mais pas sur la watch… et c’est bien dommage …


----------

